
Black triangle: a useful shorthand and metaphor - adamsmith
http://www.rampantgames.com/blog/2004/10/black-triangle.html
======
sanj
Sounds like no one told them about the iceberg:

<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000356.html>

 _You know how an iceberg is 90% underwater? Well, most software is like that
too -- there's a pretty user interface that takes about 10% of the work, and
then 90% of the programming work is under the covers. And if you take into
account the fact that about half of your time is spent fixing bugs, the UI
only takes 5% of the work. And if you limit yourself to the visual part of the
UI, the pixels, what you would see in PowerPoint, now we're talking less than
1%.

That's not the secret. The secret is that People Who Aren't Programmers Do Not
Understand This._

